# My New to me Super international 4 lane



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I scored a used/incomplete AFX Super International 4 lane race set off eBay - It's only missing 1 controller, and 1 guard rail - and 2 damaged F1 bodies/ 1 cut up guard rail 

Came with the box, and 4 MG+ F1 cars, 1 MG+ Ford GT40, 3 Xtraction cars (79 TA, DOH dirty General Lee/ and cop car), 2 Xtraction chassis, 2 Life Like 88 Tbirds, and 2 AW 4 gear chassis w/ a 4 gear Ford van body

In addition to the set I have gotten - 2 dual power lanes, 2 more tri-power packs, 4 vintage RTR non mag AFX chassis, 4 dash cobra's, 4 dash Tjet chassis, and 4 MEV 60's Mini's

Next week I'm buying 4 45ohm Parma controllers as I can't stand the standard AFX controllers.

I must say I love the tri-power! 8v/12v/22v is great! 8v and 12v are perfect for everything - only thing I can see using 22v for is drag racing as it's an on/off switch

Anyone know of any other layout's for the set other than the 18-19 you can do?

PICS! 







Mock up of one of the dash cobra's - 

spec's will be matched for all 4 except the color -

stock vintage non mag AFX
SuperII 19t crown gears
UltraG idler gears (plastic vs brass)
Silicone's
1 Orange
1 Silver
1 White
1 Light Blue


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

While Suzuka Curcuit is fun - there is not enough high speed straights, SO after some brain storming I remembered I have 10 more 15" straights from my AW drag strip not being used, and Ultimate Racer software on my other computer to design a track.. So I made as close as I can make plans for the Top Gear UK test track in HO scale! It's going together tonight! Will post up a pic when it's done


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

In for Top Gear UK test track!

Edge to edge is 4x8 feet (minus the hammer head that will hang off the table currently)
Lap length is roughly 25.25 feet


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad to see you are having fun! That is the name of the game, FUN. Keep up the great work.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Glad to see you are having fun! That is the name of the game, FUN. Keep up the great work.


Thanks! This layout is a ton of fun for sure! Be even more fun with a few faster corners. 

Looking hard for a couple pieces to complete the planned layout though! 

3- 15" 1/8 turns
2 - 12" 1/8 turns
2- 9" straights

Anyone with these pieces please PM me!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

SO here is my plan - I included a scan of my planned layout - 

4x8 sheet - cut in 4x4 pieces (4x8 cut in half) and have folding table legs from Home Depot - I'll be honest I was planning a modified Glendale 50 4x12 layout of Tyco track abour 4 years ago but sold it to fund my car build AND still have ALL the wood supplies for the 4x12 table.. SO I'll have $25 in the legs and that's it which is nice!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ordered up the rest of the track I need to complete the layout - Going to Home Depot tomorrow after work to get folding table legs and start designing a 2 piece table


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Cool I just bought one that has everything except the cars. I am debating on whether I will build a 4 lane or make up a 2 lane layout.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

You'll have a lot of turns as a 2 lane layout - the set is mostly turns - I had 12 or so more 15" straights from my AW drag strip that I am not using so that helped haha I am doing a 4 lane as I have me, Dad, and 2 uncles that race as well as a few kids to introduce to slot cars

I ordered more track, and 2 afx lap counters. decided to do a 4x10 4 lane after spending a couple hours redesigning the layout - it can be shortened to a 4x8 as well but I like the 6ft main straight - my afx Cobra's top out and keep good speed on it.. 

setup the the new 4x10 layout - going to be 2 4x5 tables - more than likely going to fasten the track in spots so it doesn't slide around or separate

Gotta modify the AFX lap counters as well so the counters are in front of each driver stations 

My 4 Dash Cobra's - going on stock non mag AFX chassis 


The new layout with added 15" turns on the follow thru and redesigned hammer head..


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Those Cobra bodies look good I like that layout! I'll probably do a two lane for the moment I live in an apartment I don't have much space but I have to race lol :dude: I might have to build a table that can collapse so I can move it out of the way.


I wasn't aware that AW tracks and AFX were compatible thanks for the info.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

swingerguy340 said:


> Ordered up the rest of the track I need to complete the layout - Going to Home Depot tomorrow after work to get folding table legs and start designing a 2 piece table


I missed this post but, I am going to have to do something similar due to space limitations.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

JazzyJerome said:


> I missed this post but, I am going to have to do something similar due to space limitations.


I am also limited for space and I also don't want to fasten the track to the table so my plan is no more than 8" thick overall.. I also want it to fit in a mini van for transport.. Gotta find some clamps to hold the 2 pieces together while getting the table legs..


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well small update! I decided to go to a default layout - 

A 4x9 Glendale 40ish LOL this track is a TON of fun - more fun than the Top Gear layout - although I will try both when the table is built - of which I got the folding legs for and came up with a 3 piece design should be very nice and lighter weight..



Lowered my AFX Dodge Viper as well.. at least a 1/16" lower than stock, has MG+ front and rear tires (rears are narrowed to fit the UltraG+ wheels)


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I am going to try the Spain layout first. I probably will fasten the track to the table so when I fold the legs I can lean the table on the wall to make space. I was thinking about a folding design and at the point where the table folds not fasten the track so they could be removed if I needed to fold the table.


How do you like the Xtraction cars? I bought one but I haven't run it yet.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

JazzyJerome said:


> I think I am going to try the Spain layout first. I probably will fasten the track to the table so when I fold the legs I can lean the table on the wall to make space. I was thinking about a folding design and at the point where the table folds not fasten the track so they could be removed if I needed to fold the table.
> 
> 
> How do you like the Xtraction cars? I bought one but I haven't run it yet.


Oh ya I plan to just take the track down and put it back in the box when not being used, as I have a vintage Revell 1/32 / 1/24 4 lane setup I want to try out (not an Americana set just have a TON of track and a ton of Eldon, Revell, Pioneer, and Strombecker car's in both scales)

The Xtraction cars are nice they're just as fast as a vintage car - I will probably remove the added traction magnets though as they make sliding kinda violent - Check the rear tires before running it to see if they spin on the wheels as 90% of my newer cars do - I have the tri-power packs, and the dual power terminals and found intermediate (12v) to be the best setting - I plan to get Parma 45ohm controllers here though as I'm not a fan of the AFX controllers


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

swingerguy340 said:


> Oh ya I plan to just take the track down and put it back in the box when not being used, as I have a vintage Revell 1/32 / 1/24 4 lane setup I want to try out (not an Americana set just have a TON of track and a ton of Eldon, Revell, Pioneer, and Strombecker car's in both scales)
> 
> The Xtraction cars are nice they're just as fast as a vintage car - I will probably remove the added traction magnets though as they make sliding kinda violent - Check the rear tires before running it to see if they spin on the wheels as 90% of my newer cars do - I have the tri-power packs, and the dual power terminals and found intermediate (12v) to be the best setting - I plan to get Parma 45ohm controllers here though as I'm not a fan of the AFX controllers


What are the advantages of the Parma controllers?


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

JazzyJerome said:


> What are the advantages of the Parma controllers?


Better throttle response plus they're larger in size, and upgradeable. I read about them over on hoslotcarracing.com although he doesn't have any instock, I plan to get them from Midamerica raceway on eBay


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

swingerguy340 said:


> Better throttle response plus they're larger in size, and upgradeable. I read about them over on hoslotcarracing.com although he doesn't have any instock, I plan to get them from Midamerica raceway on eBay


I have seen them on ebay but I noticed the connection was different. I guess there needs to be some sort a fabricating to get them to connect to the track.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ya just gotta cut and splice the AFX connector on the parma controller's Black and White wires.. (Red wire is for brakes)


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks I found that out from the BRSHobbies site of course they were out of stock but I found one on Active Powersports .


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Came in today.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I am going to play with the Spain layout for awhile.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet, Let's race.......


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks fun! When I get the table up later this spring I will likely try most of the layouts.. one I really want to try is Monoco..


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

JazzyJerome said:


> I am going to play with the Spain layout for awhile.


Could you list the pieces needed for this track? Which and how many straights, Which and how many and what radius curves? I've been trying to duplicate this layout as well but not having much success without knowing the correct radius etc


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuxedo said:


> Could you list the pieces needed for this track? Which and how many straights, Which and how many and what radius curves? I've been trying to duplicate this layout as well but not having much success without knowing the correct radius etc


You can download the PDF with the track plans from AFX

http://afxracing.com/downloadable/41/Instructs-Super_International-21018-Pgs1-8.pdf


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

JazzyJerome said:


> You can download the PDF with the track plans from AFX
> 
> http://afxracing.com/downloadable/41/Instructs-Super_International-21018-Pgs1-8.pdf


THANK YOU ! I didn't realize that was even there. :thumbsup:


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Sweet, Let's race.......


Any time! :thumbsup:


swingerguy340 said:


> Looks fun! When I get the table up later this spring I will likely try most of the layouts.. one I really want to try is Monoco..


I Like that one too I had to debate on which one I was going to do first.


Tuxedo said:


> THANK YOU ! I didn't realize that was even there. :thumbsup:


No problem!:dude:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

the layouts are also on here - 

www.hoslotcarracing.com under the sets tab..


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

I thinking of building a table like this but not as fancy.





https://youtu.be/JTWcjnLfQKo


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

I plan to use guitar case style clasp's, with a 3 piece design - 

table(s) will be 4x6 with dowls for alignment like in the video BUT 4 or so clasp's 

I bought $22 folding table legs from Home Depot and plan to make a small frame for them and they will have bolts going through a rectangle frame under the table to attach to the table.

That way the leg frame will be around 4" thick collapsed and the tables will be 8" or so thick 

these clamps -


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

Those are the type I was thinking of.


----------



## smokescreenagent (Jun 7, 2015)

What year was this kit? Back in the mid 80s I remember having an old set and the cars were fairly hard to control, and slow. Then in the late 80s we bought 2 cars that had magnets on them and they moved much faster. I've always wondered if this was some type of turning point in slot cars, the whole before magnets and after magnets thing. We'd still wipe out the ones with magnets, but not nearly as often.


----------

